# Unbelievable!!!



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

So I was taking a look at the competition's web sites just to see whats going on in the area and you will never believe what I came across.............

MY OWN WEBSITE!!!!!!!!!

I ****e you not. Some lazy, good for nothing, dirty, rotten, thieving, son of a &*$)) stole my website!! Graphics, effects, pics, background, and even the text!!!

Now we have probably all taken from others, pics, general ideas, etc, almost every plowing site I have looked at has pics from manufacturer's sites (including mine), but an entire friggin web site? :realmad:

The guy couldnt even align the objects on the page, guess copying and pasting is the extent of his abilities.

After requesting he remove the stolen material, he still hasn't. Obviously it's not copyrighted, that's very expensive to do. Any suggestions? 
By the way, here is his site 
http://www.premierpropertieswi.com/snow.htm if you like the way his site looks maybe give him a call and compliment him on it and let him know what a great job he did!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

where is the link to your site???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I like his better!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Call him to tell him that there are grammatical mistakes on his web site and he should complain to his web designer:

*"Most estimates can be given within 15 minutes after you first call!!!"* Should be "your" and "*What and when we plow is specifically detailed in your contract so
you are never unhappy with either the service, or the invoice.*" should be "nor". Also "specifically" and "detailed" are redundant.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

i guess you'll have to learn how to tag your pictures. just put www.yourwebdomain.con.net.

or put this script in your HEAD tag

http://www.java-scripts.net/javascripts/No-Right-Click.phtml

it is a free script from

http://www.java-scripts.net/


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Ipushsnow, post a link to your site so we can compare.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Rodhall, thanks for the script link. I will put it on mine as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Dig into the ISP provider and tell them the content has been lifted and they will be named in the suite.

Content is content - that is specific to your business. Go get 'em.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jun 10, 2009)

This is actually really simple. All you have to do is send the web host a DMCA notice. 
http://labnol.blogspot.com/2007/09/dmca-notice-of-copyright-infringement.html

If the host resides in the United States, it is required by law to comply and remove the content. I have used DMCA on a number of occasions with great success.

To find out the guy's web host, use this site:
http://www.whoishostingthis.com/

You can also send a cease and desist notice. Templates for these are all over the web and these letters are easy to send out.

Best of luck!


----------

